# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  50 mrekullitë e artit më të mëdha në botë

## RaPSouL

Raca njerëzore ka bërë art për mijëra e mijëra vite. Këtu, në një listë kronologjike, gazeta britanike Daily Telegraph ka përzgjedhur 50 mrekullitë artistike të botës. Të parat vijnë skulpturat e Kafranit që ndodhe në muzeun e Kajros në Egjipt. Piktori Francis Beacon ka arritur në përfundimin se egjiptianët e lashtë ishin artistët më të mëdhenj. Asnjë vepër se përforcon këtë përfundim më mirë se skulptura e faraonit egjiptian me kokën e rrethuar nga perëndia skifter, Horus. Më pas janë skulpturat e Ashurbanipalit, ku Arti rrëfyes ka arriti një nivel të freskët natyralizmi në dekorimet e pallateve mbretërore asiriane. Në këtë linjë shquhen skulpturat që përshkruajnë gjuetinë e udhëheqësit Ashurbanipal. Aty portretizohet triumfi i mbretit ndaj luanëve. Ushtira e Terrakotës është një tjetër vepër arti masive në Kinë. Fotografitë smund ta shfaqin asnjëherë pamjen e plotë të ushtrisë së improvizuar. Duket sikur të vdekurit kanë dalë nga toka dhe po presin për komandën e radhës. Kjo ushtri është një takim me të shkuarën e largët e të shquar. Altari i Gentit në Belgjikë është një vepër tjetër që qëndron në piedestal. Duke përdorur shtresa ngjyre transparente, Jan can Eyck prodhoi një faksimile thuajse haluçinante strukture dhe sipërfaqeje në këtë altar. Xhevahiret, fijet e mjekrës dhe pendët e flatrave të engjëjve shfaqen në një mënyrë që edhe pas aq vitesh ngjan e mbinatyrshme. Po ashtu është dhe kopshti Zen në Japoni. Ky kopsht nuk përbëhet nga asgjë tjetër, përveç se me gurë të bardhë ranorë apo gurë myshku. Në terma perëndimore ky kopsht mund të përshkruhej si një instalacion skulpturor. Lista përbëhet nga vepra arti të njohura dhe shumë të njohura, por të gjitha kanë rëndësi të veçantë për kohën në të cilën janë bërë, cilësinë dhe specifikën e tyre. 


1. *Skulptura e Kafranit* 

Viti 2800 p.K. Muzeu i Kairos, Egjipt

Piktori Francis Beacon ka arritur në përfundimin se egjiptianët e lashtë ishin artistët më të mëdhenj. Asnjë vepër se përforcon këtë përfundim më mirë se skulptura e faraonit egjiptian me kokën e rrethuar nga perëndia skifter, Horus.   



2. *Skulpturat e Ashurbanipalit*

Skulptura irakene të vitit 645 p.K., gjenden në muzeun britanik.

Arti rrëfyes ka arriti një nivel të freskët natyralizmi në dekorimet e pallateve mbretërore asiriane. Në këtë linjë shquhen skulpturat që përshkruajnë gjuetinë e udhëheqësit Ashurbanipal. Aty portretizohet triumfi i mbretit ndaj luanëve.



3. *Luftëtarët e Riaçes* 

Statuja bronzi të Greqisë së lashtë, gjende nën Rexhio di Kalabria, Itali

Këto dy figurina të zbuluara në vitin 1972 nga një zhytës italian, janë ndër veprat më të shquara që kanë mbijetuar nga Greqia e Lashtë. Dy statujat ngjajnë në pamje të parë të qeta dhe të mbushura me forcë.



4. *Ushtira e Terrakotës*

Viti 220-210 p.K., gjenden në Kinë

Fotografitë smund ta shfaqin asnjëherë pamjen e plotë të ushtrisë së improvizuar. Duket sikur të vdekurit kanë dalë nga toka dhe po presin për komandën e radhës. Kjo ushtri është një takim me të shkuarën e largët e të shquar. 


5. *Altari i Zeusit në Pergamon*

Viti 175-150 p.K., gjenden në muzeun e Pergamonit në Berlin

Altari i madh i Zeusit në Pergamon në bregun perëndimor të Turqisë moderne, u ndërtua nga Eumeni II për të festuar fitoren e të atit ndaj galëve. Një pjesë e këtij Altari gjendet tashmë në Berlin dhe paraqet luftën e perëndive ndaj gjigantëve. 


6. *Shenjat e tokës në Naska*

Viti 100 p.K., gjenden në shkretëtirën e Naskas, Peru

Të zbuluara në vitin 1920 me anë të zbulimit të terrenit nga lart, këto shenja të lashta janë krijuar nga lëvizja e gurëve të zinj të rajonit të thatë, për të zbuluar dheun e që ndodhej poshtë. Këto shenja janë dëshmi e domethënies kozmike të veprimeve njerëzore. 


7. *Muralet në vilën e Mistereve*

Viti 60-50 p.K., gjenden në Pompei, Itali



Këto janë kompleti më i plotë dhe i ruajtur më mirë i pikturave murale që vijnë nga antikiteti klasik me figura të përmasave reale, të vendosura në sfondin e kuq të errët. Subjekti përmban nudizëm, rite pagane dhe tortura. 


8. *Muralet e Ajantës*

Shekulli II-të p.K. gjenden në shpellat e Ajantës në Indi



Pikturat e mureve përshkruajnë skenat jetëve të mëparshme të Budës. Larg qëllimit të tyre fetare, apo prezantojnë pjesë të jetës së lashtë indian: asketë, zogj, elefantë, mbretër, kërcimtarë, mbretëresha dhe shërbyese.   


9. *Obelisku i mbretit Ezana*

Shekulli IV, gjendet në Akzum, Etiopi



Pa një arsye të përcaktuar, obeliskët e mëdhenj të Akzumit në Etiopi, mbeten objekte imponuese. Më i gjati, ai i mbretit Ezana është 24 metra i lartë dhe është i gdhendur me dyer dhe dritare bosh.  


10. *Pendesa e Arjunës*

Statujë në Tamil Nadu, Indi



Kjo statujë e morishme gjendet në një gur dhe në qendër të saj është një plasaritje natyrore e shkëmbit, nga ku rridhte më parë uji. Asnjë punë vepër nuk ndjell aq shumë ndjesinë e një universi të banuar nga zotat, elefantët dhe krijesat shpirtërore.  







11. *Mozaikët e xhamisë së Madhe Mosaics*

Gjenden në Damask, Siri



Këto dekoracione paraqesin perspektivën arkitekturale, fshatrat, peizazhet dhe pemët. Ky objekt është konsideruar si vetë qyteti Damas ose parajsa. Një pjesë e mozaikëve janë dëmtuar nga zjarret, por ato që kanë mbetur janë të lavdishme. 



12. *Mishërimi Fillestar*

Libraria e Kolegjit Trinity, Dublin



Kultura kelte e shkrirë me atë mesdhetare në një shfaqje spektakolare dekorimi. Rezultati është aq delikat dhe i hollë, aq konciz dhe kompakt, aq i plotë me nyje dhe hallka, shkruante një admirues i librarisë në shekullit e 12-të.   



13. *Skulpturat në tempullin e Borodurit * 

Indonezi



Kjo ndërtesë është një model në gur i këndvështrimit budist të ekzistencës së njerëzimit. Vizitorët ngjiten me ngadalë në piramidën kuadrate duke kaluar nëpër pamje që ilustrojnë pasojat e të jetuarit në një botë dëshirash. 



14. *Fan Kuan, Udhëtarët e përrenjve dhe maleve*

Gjendet në Muzeun Kombëtar në Taipei



Piktorët e dinastisë Song të KInës ishin interpretues të thellë të peizazhit dhe Fan Kuan, një banor në malet e largëta, ishte një ndër to. Kjo është piktura e vetme që ka mbetur nga ai duke paraqitur një mal madhështor që del nga mjegulla. 



 15. *Koka me kurorën*

Shekulli 11-15-të, Nigeri



Kokat dhe figurat e lashta të bronzit dhe të baltë  të zbuluara në Ife janë ndër produktet më natyrore të artit afrikane. Ato mendohet se janë portrete të idealizuara të mbretërve. Shumë pak vepra kanë një sens aq të fortë dinjiteti. 



16. *Punimet e gdhendura*

Shekulli i 11-të, Santo Domingo de los Silos, Spanjë



Manastiret e llojit roman, ndër të cilët ai i Santo Domingo de los Silos është më shembulli më i madhërishëm, nuk paraqesin vetëm histori të shenjta, por gjithashtu një fantazmagori të imagjinatës.





17. *Krishti*

Katerdralja Cefalu, Siçili, Itali



Nga gjithë imazhet e Krishtit, ky është më i madhërishimi prej tyre. Krishti është nxjerrë në pah në një mozaik të artë në katedralen Cefalu. Ndërtesa është themeluar nga Roger II, një mbret norman i Sicilisë. 



18. *Xhamat e zbukuruar*

Katedralja Chartres, Francë



Artistët e Francës mesjetare perfeksiononin aftësitë e tyre duke formuar piktura në copëza xhami të ngjyrosura. Askund ska xhama të pikturuar aq larmishëm sa ato në katedralen Chartes në Francë. 


19. *Moai, gurët skulptura* 

Ishulli i Pashkëve, Kili 



Moai janë figura gjigante prej guri, koka e të cilave zë rreth 60 përqind të gjatësisë së tyre. Deri tani janë gjetur 900 të tilla në këtë ishull të vogël në Paqësor. Mendohet se ato përfaqësojnë paraardhësit e hyjnizuar.



20. *Afreskja e Giotto-s*

Gjendet në Padua, Italia 



Giotto i solli pikturës një ndjesi peshe dhe mase që nuk ishte arritur më parë dhe nuk është tejkaluar akoma. Në afresket e tij duket se mund të dallohet pesha e figurave dhe madje edhe të mbërthehen me duar. 



21. *Duccio, Maestà*

Viti 1308-11, Siena, Itali 



Artistët e Sienës, ndër të cilët Duccio ishte më i madhi, ishin të specializuar në vija dhe ngjyrë, më shumë se në peshë dhe masë. Kryevepra e Duccios tregon jeton e Krishtit dhe Marisë, nga ku merr emrin dhe piktura Maesta.





22 *Jan van Eyck, Altari i Gentit* 

Katedralja St. Bavo, Gent, Belgjikë 



Duke përdorur shtresa ngjyre transparente, Jan can Eyck prodhoi një faksimile thuajse haluçinante strukture dhe sipërfaqeje. Xhevahiret, fijet e mjekrës dhe pendët e flatrave të engjëjve shfaqen në një mënyrë që edhe pas aq vitesh ngjan e mbinatyrshme.





24.* Legjenda e kryqit të vërtetë*

Piero della Francesca, Itali 



Një prej shqetësimeve periodike të artit ka qenë analizimi i asaj që shohim në terma matematikore. Rilindja italiane ishte shumë e dhënë pas gjeometrisë dhe kjo i dha harmoni të kulluar artit të Piero della Franceca. 





25. *Zonja me hermine, Leonardo da Vinçi*

Krakou, Poloni



Monaliza ruhet aq fort sa pothuajse është e pamundur të shihet, duke e bërë pikturën tjetër të tij një prej më të bukurave të Leonardos. Kjo pikturë paraqet sensin e personalitetit njerëzor më real dhe më kompleks se asnjëherë më parë.



26. *Kopështi Zen, tempulli Ryoan-ji*

Japoni



Ky kopsht nuk përbëhet nga asgjë tjetër, përveç se me gurë të bardhë ranorë apo gurë myshku. Në terma perëndimore ky kopsht mund të përshkruhej si një instilacion skulpturor. 





27. *Davide,  Michelangelo Buonarroti*

Viti 1504, Firence, Itali



Në këtë vepër të Michelangelos, burrëria u rikrijua për tu bërë me muskuj dhe e mbushur me fuqi. Kjo forcë, sidoqoftë, nuk është vetëm fizike. Njeriu i Michelangelo-s duket i përgatitur për betejë intelektuale dhe shpirtërore. 



28. *Altari i Isenheimit*  

Viti 1515, Kolmar, Francë



Tablotë e kësaj vepre të shekullit të 16-të tregojnë ekstremet e vuajtjes fizike dhe gëzimit mistik. Kombinimi i imazheve e bën këtë një vepër arti supreme të imagjinatës së Evropës veriore. 



29. *Qilimi i Ardabilit, Iran*

Gjendet në Londër 



Ky është një prej qilimave orientalë të ruajtur më mirë dhe më të famshëm që ekzistojnë. Është i gjatë 11 metra dhe përmban motive të identifikueshme si lule dhe llamba. Por në esencë është abstrakt dhe mund të krahasohet me abstraksionin e shekullit të 20-të. 



30. *Diana and Actaeon, Titian*

Gjendet në Edinburg, Skoci



Në asnjë vend sdo kishte një medium tjetër në gjendje të ndillte shfrytëzimin e madhërishëm të lëkurës dhe trupit njerëzor aq fort sa në Venecia. Dhe asnjë piktor sdo ta bënte këtë si ai, Titiani.  





31. *Kryqëzimi, Jacopo Tintoretto*

Gjendet në Venecia, Itali



Cikli kolosal i pikturave të vajit përbëhet nga një prej 50 vepra të mëdha të shfaqura. Por nga të gjitha, kryevepra Kryqëzimi dallon për shkak të tragjedisë që dominon në pjesën më të madhe të panoramës. El Greco e ka quajtur piktura më e madhe që ekziston sot në botë.  



32. *Gjahtarët në botë,  Pieter Breugel the Elder*

Gjendet në Vjenë, Austri



Kjo pikturë e sjell në jetë dimrin e Evropës veriore si asgjë tjetër. Duket se nga piktura mund të nuhatet ngrica dhe tymi i drurëve në ajër. Është gjithashtu një shembull suprem për të kuptuar se si mund të shihet ndryshe peizazhi përreth nesh.  



33. *Skena nga jeta e Shën Mateut*

Caravaggio, Romë, Itali



Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio solli thuajse cilësinë e dramës kinematografike në pikturë. Një botë me hije të thella, refleks të mprehta, detaje të pista dhe dhunë shokuese. 



34. *Ekstaza e Shën Terezës, Bernini*

Gjendet në Romë, Itali



Bernini ishte mjeshtër i metamorfozës. Te kjo vepër, guri bëhet cohe e cila transformohet në një metaforë për emocionin drithërues. Mjetet që ai përdor nuk përfshijnë vetëm metalin, stukon dhe mermerin, por edhe dritën. 



35. *Las Meninas, Diego Velázquez*

Madrid, Spanjë 



Këtu është krijuar një ngjasim i pakrahasueshëm i hapësirës, cohes, njerëzve, qenve dhe atij vetë në një kanavacë të madhe. Është iluzioni i një artisti që krijon një iluzion. Kjo në një farë mënyrë është teologjia e pikturës, meditimi mbi artin dhe realitetin.  





36. *Pamje nga Delfti, Vermeer*,

Gjendet në Hagë 



Ky është peizazhi më i madhërishëm i një qyteti, pikturuar ndonjëherë. Është ekzekutuar me precizonin më të madh optik që ekziston aq sa mund të quhet dhe pamje fotografike e botës. 





37. *Isaac dhe Rebeça, Rembrand* 

Gjendet në Amsterdam



Nuk ka përshkrim më prekës të dashurisë mes një burri dhe guraje se sa në këtë vepër të vonë të Rembrandt. Vepra paraqet një çift të martuar nga Testamenti i Vjetër. Van Gogh është shprehur se mund ta shihte atë për një fundjave të tërë vetëm me një kore bukë për të ngrënë. 



38. *Apolloni dhe katër kontinentet*

Giambattista Tiepolo, Gjermani



Kur ngjitesh në shkallët e këtij pallati barok, një fantazi e mbushur me dritë shfaqet në tavanet mbi kokë. Qielli i është i mbushur me perëndi, nimfa, re, kuaj që fluturojnë dhe në anë janë katër kontinentet. 





39.* Dita e tretë e majit, Francisco Goya*

Madrid, Spanjë 



Këtu, për herë të parë ngjarjet e kohës janë trajtuar me një dinjitet historik, më parë i rezervuar për martirët fetarë dhe mitet klasike. Më 2 maj, njerëzit e Madridit u ngritën në protestë ndaj trupave franceze dhe ditën tjetër kishte raprezalie të tmerrshme ndaj tyre. 



40. *Transportimi i Meduzës, Géricault*

Viti 1819, Luvër, Paris 



Në kryeveprën romantike të Gericault, një skandal bashkëkohor transformohet në një metaforë të fuqishme për kushtet njerëzore. Pasagjerët dhe ekuipazhi i Meduzës, që lundron në Afrikën Perëndimore, bëhet subjekt i një tmerri.   



41. *Salisbury Cathedral from the Meadows*

John Constable, Londër



Ky kompozim i madh përbëhet nga artikujt të thjeshtë: një lumë i vogël, disa pjesë të një gardhi të thyer, gëmusha, re dhe një shelg. Në horizont ngrihet maja e katedrales së Salisbury-t dhe një ylber e qarkon atë. Piktura është shembulli suprem i vëzhgimit britanik. 



42. *Karrigia e Vinsentit, Van Gogh*

Gjendet në Londër, Angli



Asnjë vepër arti nuk e tregon në mënyrë kaq të përsosur aftësinë e artit për të investuar kaq shumë kuptim në një objekt të zakonshëm. Është një mobilie e lirë e përdorur nga vetë artisti, por është shumë e fuqishme në historinë e artit: e thjeshtë, e fortë dhe e mbushur me ndjenjat e tij. 



43. *Les Demoiselles d'Avignon, Pablo Picasso,*

Gjendet në Nju Jork 



Kjo pikturë, më shumë se çdo vepër tjetër arti, çau sipërfaqen e lëmuar të artit perëndimor. Piktura, gjoja e pesë prostitutave, i prezanton shikuesit imazhin e seksualitetit mizor. Klisheja është se Pikaso u influencua nga primitivizmi i artit perëndimor. 



44. *La Danse (II), Henri Matisse,* 

Gjendet në Shën Petërsburg



Me këtë dekor për kafazin e shkallëve të shtëpisë së një koleksionuesi rus, Matisse krijoi një imazh të lëvizjes së parezistueshme pluskuese. Ky është demonstrimi suprem i një prej paradokseve të artit vizual; përmes statikës duket se lëviz. 



45. *Zambakët e ujit, Claude Monet,*

Gjendet në Paris



Pikturat e Monet duket sikur të mbështjellin. Ato nuk janë thjesht një seri pikturash në univers. Në një kuptim, ato nuk tregojnë asgjë: pak ujë në fund të kopshtit të artistit. Nga ana tjetër, ato përmbajnë gati gjithçka, dritë, ajër, ujë, hapësirë, kohë, energji dhe rritje organike. 



46. *Kolonë e pafundme, Constantin Brancusi,*

Gjendet në Rumani



Kolona e pafundme është prova e mrekullueshme se pak mund të jetë shumë. Brancusi e konceptoi si pema e jetës, një shtyllë në qiell, ashtu siç shprehet dhe vetë shkallët për në parajsë. Skulptura përzien modernizmin, misticizmin dhe frymëzimin. 



47. *One: No 31, Jackson Pollock*

Muzeu i artit modern, Nju Jork 



Një shembull i përkryer i mënyrës si arti mund të nxjerrë diçka nga hiçgjëja. Është një shkul rrjedhash, spërkatjesh, piklash dhe pëlltumesh në pikturë. Por nëse e lejon, do të të pushtojë. Pulson me energji dhe gjen rrugën për në tru. Sa më e madhe vepra e Pollock, aq më e madhe forca që ka. 



48. *Whaam, Roy Lichtenstein*

Masmedia, ndodhet në Londër, Angli 



Shumë artistë të fundit të shekullit të 20-të, mes tyre dhe ndy Warhol dhe Jeff Koons, kanë përdorur imagjinatën dhe stilin e medias masive për të krijuar art nga format monumental dhe forca formale. Askush se ka bërë këtë me saktësi dhe energji sa Lichtenstein. 



49. *Spiral Jetty, Robert Smithson*


Skulpturë, gjendet në Utah, SHBA



Nëse kjo është një skulpturë, është më e madhja në botë. Një pështjellim 15 këmbë i gjerë dhe 1500 këmbë i gjatë, që projekton një çerek milje të zonës së largët të Great Salt Lake. Shumë pak pas krijimit u zhyt në ujërat e kripura dhe doli dekada më vonë. 



50. *Instalacion, Donald Judd*

Gjendet në Teksas, SHBA



Një përshkrim verbal i veprës, kuti prej metali në dy holle të mëdha, duket i thatë. Ekziston vetëm një fjalë për eksperiencën: sublime. Drita e ndryshueshme vjen brenda nga shkretëtira e Teksasit perëndimor, dhe kutit e zënë dhe e reflektojnë.

----------


## macia_blu

flm, per kete prurje.

----------

